# Roller Coaster Tycoon 3



## BLaz (Apr 11, 2005)

Like The Sims 2, RCT 3 is a game Ive been dying to play as I played both RCT and RCT 2 to death on my PC when it was "groundbreaking." Any chance of a Mac release for this one?


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 11, 2005)

Unfortunately, from what I've been tol, RCT and its followups are heavily, heavily dependent on Windows and Intel-specific code, so much so that a Macintosh version would basically have to be rewritten from scratch. That makes such a project expensive and time-consuming enough as to not make it worthwhile for the parties involved.

but we do have Sim Theme Park (but it is only good for about 8 hours of entertainment and is finished quickly)


----------



## BLaz (Apr 12, 2005)

Damn...ah well, Sims 2 will keep me occupied in the meantime . Perhaps RCT 3 will somehow release on consoles in the near future, doubtful, but always a possibility.


----------



## Canada-Man (Apr 12, 2005)

If you remember Transport Tycoon there is a Mac OS X version available for free on the web (http://www.openttd.com/). I think this game is still awesome even after all those years. All you need is to find a copy of the original TTC Deluxe for Windows 95 and copy a few files and you can play!


----------



## mdnky (Apr 12, 2005)

Ah...Transportation Tycoon....I spent hours on end playing that game.


----------



## Robn Kester (Apr 13, 2005)

Might be playable via emulatoin? I'd bet the older 2 would run fine on VPC on a newer Mac.


----------

